# Como Hacer Un Rack en casa



## djmauman (Abr 15, 2010)

Compañeros del foro los invito a que colaboren a aquellos como yo que necesitan construir un rack casero para montar equipos de audio....


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

-Entrás acá: http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=rackplans
-Navegás (muy poco) y te bajás el plano que más te guste.
-A poner tornillos y cola.

Saludos


----------



## djmauman (Abr 17, 2010)

Bien compañero excelente aporte







Toy buscando es como poder fabricar este tipo de rack.........


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 17, 2010)

eso no se llama anvil??


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Es igual al de cacho pero con tapas... un poco de idea y le armas las tapas, tampoco es que se necesita un diseño...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

¿Con que tipo de pintura se le da ese acabado en negro mate?
Es la vinilica sencilla? o un tipo especial?
Parece ser que los adornos en aluminio se pueden resolver con ángulos de carpintería metálica...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 17, 2010)

hay un post donde se habla de los texturados para bafles, si te pegas una vuelta por ahi tal vez te saques tu duda

saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Ojo que algunos recubren la madera con fibra de vidrio para que sea impermeable...

Saludos


----------



## djmauman (Abr 17, 2010)

Bueno parceros lo *QU*e e estado investigando...... los acabados *QU*e se optienen en estos rack´s es que algunos los forran con formica de cualquier color o a veces *QU*e colocan laminas de alumino...!!!! solo para mejorar la estetica........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------

